

Throwing K-Cups in Glass Houses - jljljl
http://www.marco.org/2014/03/31/throwing-k-cups-in-glass-houses

======
jljljl
Posted not for any particular interest in K-Cups or Coffee, but because the
message probably applies to a lot of other areas as well.

